# Ranger Banshee Extreme



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

It has a very akward birdnest of a platform on the back. Other than that I think it is a good boat.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

They pole like a flat bottom boat. The tracking is ok. If you're wondering if it's easy to pole, thats all relative. Does it pole like a HB ? No, but I would't say its difficult. They run in spit though


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Poles worse than a maverick.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Poles worse than a maverick.


I don't get it. Maverick's pole very well.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > Poles worse than a maverick.
> 
> 
> I don't get it. Maverick's pole very well.


Not the 09 HPX17 my friend has.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a banshee. I don't have any problems with poling. What you have remember is its 83" wide. So no it doesn't pole like HB. I normally leave the skeg of the motor slightly in the water, this helps with tracking. To me it's a great all around boat. Not the best power in the world but a great compromise of stability, poleibilty, ability to run shallow, and is a fairly dry and smooth ride for a flats boat.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > > Poles worse than a maverick.
> >
> >
> > I don't get it. Maverick's pole very well.
> ...



You just don't know what you're doing. I've poled many HPX17's and they pole great. Depending on which model, some may be heavier than others, but they still pole great. Even the HPX18 poles great for a skiff it's size. If you're trying to compare it to the way a Shadowcast poles, it's ridiculous. But to say they pole poorly is not true, for they are actually one of the better skiffs I've poled.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > > > Poles worse than a maverick.
> > >
> > >
> > > I don't get it. Maverick's pole very well.
> ...


lol son I have more experience on a wider range of skiffs than you do. I was not comparing it to the SC.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

theres a reason why mavvy's are one of the top selling boats.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > > > > Poles worse than a maverick.
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > I don't get it. Maverick's pole very well.
> ...



I doubt that, Marty.... Definitely not poling more skiffs for more hours, that's a damn fact.  You may test out more random skiffs for your reviews, but I have *fished* a lot of skiffs where I have spent hours and hours and hours poling. I have spent more hours poling HPX's from the  17 Micro, Tunnel, V, and the 18 than I have poled Ankona's.  To jon boats, canoes, 13 and 15'4 lowsiders and highsiders, NMZ's, LT's, Classics, Super Skiff's, Renegade, Waterman, SUV, Shadowcast, Copperhead Gen 1 and Gen 2 (with different configurations), Caimen, Carolina Skiffs, TriHulls, too many to name completely. 

You have no idea what you speak of. I guarantee you I have spent far more hours on the water than more than half the people on this forum in the last 5 years, probably more hours than some of the guides on here, too. Don't get it twisted just because you see me posting about my Copperhead for the past three years. I still fish with a bunch of friends on all kinds of skiffs, where poling is our only means of fishing, no trolling motors where I'm from.  lol

You're trying to say that all mavericks pole bad because one of your friends has an HPX17 that you don't like how it poles.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > > > > > Poles worse than a maverick.
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > I don't get it. Maverick's pole very well.
> ...


I'm in the same 'boat' as you. I've done all of that- except you have me beat on the caimen and the trihulls.

And yes, I am saying that all mavericks pole bad because of one my friend has. Thats just my experience, whether it be a shitty one or not.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

i pole more than both of you combined, multiplied by everyone on here. up wind, up current.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nothing like a good ol' fashion pissing match.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Nothing like a good ol' fashion pissing match.


I can pee farther than you.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > Nothing like a good ol' fashion pissing match.
> 
> 
> I can pee farther than you.


You probably can, Marty, for I have a weak stream. lol


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > > Nothing like a good ol' fashion pissing match.
> >
> >
> > I can pee farther than you.
> ...


WHO IS MARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

One of you has to run outa piss sooner or later... 


Lol... Marty.... Now that's good entertainment.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

> > > > > Poles worse than a maverick.
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > I don't get it. Maverick's pole very well.
> ...



LOL!


I would put Marty's Expertise vs. *Anyone*even though his 1st. Skiff( Gheenoe NMZ ) was bought last May! : I can only imagine that Expertise in 20 years..........Or are we just talking an everyday Joe Schmo Opinion?


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

The banshees are easy to pole.  Not as easy as some of the skiffs with a smaller beam but you can pole this skiff all day.  I have spent some time poling one and have owned a ranger phantom for 2 years now.  I fish skeeter lagoon so im poling almost 100% of the time!  The boat does crab some due to the wider beam of the boat but it makes up for it in stability.  Everything is a trade off.  My phantom and the banshee hull are identical except for the phantom weights 90lbs more due to the layout and it's a more fininshed boat.... But the weight makes for a little better ride!


----------

